# HMS Plymouth sept 2012



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 5, 2012)

Some history can be found here and reads mush better than i could write down.

http://www.hmsplymouth.co.uk/history.html

Needless to say HMS Plymouth participated in the 1982 Falklands Conflict. She sailed with Tide Class Tanker
RFA Tidepool and County Class Destroyer HMS Antrim to South Georgia with Royal Marines and SAS aboard...

she is now in docks and has been for some time awaiting her fate which at presant hangs in the balance...

On getting across the docks to where she is moored her grandatuer really is something else..shes huuuuuuuuge!! however...after taking a better look around we realised that yes she is fantastic ..but with no gantry shes out of our reach....big hand in head and sulk moment...very quickly all our maybe this and maybe that ideas diminished into thin air...We have no gantry and a meter mooring gap of sea between us and her...hmmm...

My partner in crime PS quickly put into action his monkey skills and before i knew it hes scaling a rope and throwing me down a rope ladder...the was one way up and this was it...a rickety rope ladder...sea below me and wind and rain..so like some totally terrified jack sparrow i grabbed the ladder and just did it..the getting off was as bad and apoplogies for major torrettes and kicking you in the head PS ..ide say it wont happen again..but it will  Anyway once on board i was totally facinated by every part of her...the history and atmosphere on there had to make this one of my most memorable splores ever...hope you enjoy her as i did
splored with perjury saint 





































captains room





































































































Nite Folks! 




​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 5, 2012)

How amazing is that  I'm well impressed with that one.

You should have taken her for a joy ride


----------



## night crawler (Oct 5, 2012)

Now that is what I call an awesome explore, loved it.


----------



## maxmix (Oct 5, 2012)

Great share, looks mint, thanks for sharing


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 5, 2012)

*Best splore yet!!!
Heres my pics, hope you like...​*



















































































































*Thanks for looking and BIG shout to NK who conquered her fear of heights and shot up the rope ladder like a RAT up a drainpipe!!​*


----------



## constantined (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow that was amazing and hats off to the climbing skills to get you on board that beauty!

Going to send my uncle the link to pictures as he was a time served navy man and still loves reading up on the force!

I loved some of the comments in the bunks!

What vessel are you going for next then? 

HMS Astute or HMS Ambush!!! :shocked:

C


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Amazing - Cheers both


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 5, 2012)

constantined said:


> Wow that was amazing and hats off to the climbing skills to get you on board that beauty!
> 
> Going to send my uncle the link to pictures as he was a time served navy man and still loves reading up on the force!
> 
> ...



ahh thats really great..the comments on the bunks are just brill and some are really funny too! as for what vessel next you best watch this space


----------



## constantined (Oct 5, 2012)

Or go down to "Barrow" and have a look at their sisters being constructed! 

I'm sure the MOD won't mind at all!

Loved the comment "pucked on by Hutch".

I can't remember the surface ship my stepfather went to Falklands on, I'll have to ask tomorrow!

Thanks again for making the effort and taking the huge risk for us on the rope ladder and for PS for doing the initial rope climb. Brave!

C


----------



## Lucky Pants (Oct 5, 2012)

This is something else you two ,fantastic pictures ,just mad, you crazy pair ,welldone .


----------



## Bones out (Oct 6, 2012)

Class you two, pure class all around.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 6, 2012)

Very very nice both!


----------



## darbians (Oct 6, 2012)

Great pictures, this place looks awesome. So many buttons and things to play with. How did you resist?


----------



## krela (Oct 6, 2012)

Top stuff!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 6, 2012)

Superb report,your best yet thanks for sharing both of you.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 6, 2012)

Great stuff you two!! Amazing pics! What a fantastic adventure,did you have a good nights sleep you mad pair!??


----------



## Mike L (Oct 6, 2012)

Did a tour of her when she was open to the public, for what seems like a large ship very confined interior.
You seem to have found places I never saw.
Argentinian surrender of Falklands was signed in her Officers Mess.
Great photos.


----------



## gingrove (Oct 6, 2012)

First class stuff great pics well done and thanks! Loved the shopping list in the shell room!


----------



## Pen15 (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow! So inspiring! 

What a great adventure and great images too. You guys never disapoint. Top Notch !!


----------



## Jet48 (Oct 6, 2012)

Really great explore well done you two, real good pictures


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 6, 2012)

Mike L said:


> Did a tour of her when she was open to the public, for what seems like a large ship very confined interior.
> You seem to have found places I never saw.
> Argentinian surrender of Falklands was signed in her Officers Mess.
> Great photos.



yes we sat in there and had a drink and talked about what happened in there..and i agree such a confined place to live..hats off to them i say


----------



## seansamurai1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Cracking phots. Scary to think though, not much of that equipment has changed.

Get one of the Batch 3 22s thats sat in pompey graveyard next. Look for the one with strengthening beams by the F'ocsle.
Shes the cleanest of the 4.


----------



## chapmand (Oct 7, 2012)

wow!! awesome stuff guys, fantastic pictures.


----------



## Harry (Oct 7, 2012)

Great report, thanks for sharing you two!


----------



## nelly (Oct 7, 2012)

Brilliant, top shots both of you


----------



## shane.c (Oct 7, 2012)

Great pics thanks for shareing


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 8, 2012)

wot a truley unique splore! Wot else can be added to that! Fantastic set of images that u will both treasure!

Kudos to PS for riskin gettin more than just a cold if it didn't go to plan....and to NK for not wimpin out, alot of guys would ave!


----------



## Andymacg (Oct 8, 2012)

hats off to you two. cracking pics and someones mad for getting onboard via a rope let alone.a rope ladder


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 8, 2012)

wow what a top drawer report proper James Bondesque, great job guys , really enjoyed this


----------



## alex76 (Oct 8, 2012)

cracking report thanks for posting


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 8, 2012)

Great stuff!!!


----------



## GEMTX (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nice...................


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 10, 2012)

*Thanks for all the lovely comments you lot...*


----------



## johnb99 (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice shots, I servered on her sister ship HMS Lowestoft 1969-72. 

John


----------



## Anoxia (Oct 21, 2012)

Everywhere i seem to go, Ninja has been there before me! very nice set of images


----------



## Catmandoo (Oct 21, 2012)

Best report on here! Fantastic guys!


----------



## i-ryan (Oct 22, 2012)

Never seen anything like this. Amazing!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 23, 2012)

Anoxia said:


> Everywhere i seem to go, Ninja has been there before me! very nice set of images



little ninjas get everywhere! pesky lil buggus!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Oct 23, 2012)

these are awesome pics of an incredible find, really enjoyed looking at this!


----------



## TouchableGnome (Oct 23, 2012)

*<3*

So mint !!!!


----------



## Fury161 (Oct 24, 2012)

nice report guys & a very different explore, great set of photos from you both. thanks


----------



## empirewindrush (Dec 19, 2012)

you snuck onto a destroyer ? lucky , lucky people , if a bit .....spy like


----------



## Dolly(male) (Jan 17, 2013)

I served on Hms Plymouth, during the conflict after we came up from south georgia, we was in the sound, where we got attacked by aircraft, we got hit a couple of times. lucky for us the bombs failed to explode one went through the funnel and another into the super struture, she is the only ship left afloat that served in the falklands.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 17, 2013)

Dolly(male) said:


> I served on Hms Plymouth, during the conflict after we came up from south georgia, we was in the sound, where we got attacked by aircraft, we got hit a couple of times. lucky for us the bombs failed to explode one went through the funnel and another into the super struture, she is the only ship left afloat that served in the falklands.



how totally fasinating..thankyou so much for sharing that!! brilliant


----------



## Woofem (Jan 22, 2013)

only just seen this, cracking sets of pictures, well done


----------



## jammy (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice work,like it a lot!


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 22, 2013)

That is amazing !! Well done the pair of you and fantastic pics.


----------



## DreadHead (Jan 23, 2013)

Good job guys, cant see the pictures at the moment as the works computer i'm on is blocking them 

Will definately have to check them out first thing when I get home, but sounds awesome, and good job on entry


----------

